
When is a startup no longer a startup? - mud_dauber
I know this sounds like one of those useless philosophical questions - bear with me.<p>I returned yesterday from a job interview. My wife, who is naturally skeptical, asked how it went. &quot;Well, they&#x27;re a Series A startup. Maybe 50 people. The problem they&#x27;re solving is really interesting...&quot;<p>She immediately gave me the stinkeye upon the mention of the funding, then said &quot;OK, fine. Whatever. So when does a startup quit being a startup? Is it when they get (insert eyeroll here) Series Z funding? What&#x27;s the definition?&quot;<p>I&#x27;m not really expecting an answer. I&#x27;m more interested in the points at which HN readers realized that their shiny new company was no longer shiny.<p>Honest question. Thanks for your thoughts.
======
DigiMortal
I'd consider a few things:

What is the product/service that will generate revenue? \- The "start up" is
bringing that to the market \- So they're developing, or working to get that
product or product pipeline to the market \- That can come in various stages,
the company survives this developing stage through various funding (like that
series A $) \- I'd consider, are they generating revenue? margins are looking
like? P&L / forecasting future sales revenue measuring with margins and
profitability \- Size really depends on what is going on, 50 people can mean
several things...

So really, I'd consider it out of start up mode once there is a viable product
that can be taken/sold in the market and bring in revenue.

I think once it's out there, once $ starts coming in, the company may still
grow and hire more or expand and all that, but that's generally a good sign

My answer seems more vague now that I've read it, but its all about the $$$,
healthy P&L, and forecasted revenue!

